# Scripture, encouragment in the midst of dispair.



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 4, 2008)

"Oh! how can you look so much grace and so much love and favour, and such tender bowels of compassion, in the face, as appears in these scriptures, and yet rack and tear your precious souls with despairing thoughts!

Oh! there is so much grace and goodness, so much love and favour, so much mercy and glory, sparkling and shining through these scriptures, as may allay the strongest fears, and scatter the thickest darkness, and cheer up the saddest spirits..."

--Thomas Brooks, Heaven on Earth (page 99).


----------

